
USB4 Branding Is Reportedly Downright Bad - ohjeez
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/297779-usb4-branding-is-reportedly-downright-bad
======
PaulHoule
The trouble w/ USB is that it wants to serve everybody.

At the very beginning there was a low speed for mice and keyboards and then a
high speed for more demanding devices. That way input devices could be cheap
but still plugged into the same port as other devices.

At that time there was FireWire as a competitor, also external SCSI, etc.

For a long time USB has been the low-end mass-market serial connector but now
that USB is converging with Thunderbolt, you're left with awful compromises to
support both low cost and high performance on the same port.

